# Furry Tumblrs and Ask Blogs?



## Lizardfolk (Sep 22, 2012)

I noticed that the brony community has loads of tumblrs.  Most of them are asks but plenty of art, and RP tumblr too.  Seems a little strange to me that the furry community has a lack of ask tumblrs or tumblrs in general.

Any furs out there that actually uses their tumblrs often?   Asks blogs or otherwise?


----------

